# Winchester Gun Safe at Costco!!! $499



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

While I was in California visiting the in-laws, we were in Costco and I saw this safe for $499.
http://www.safes4you.com/store/gunsafes/winchester/traditional/index.html
I decided to look around for the same deal when I got back...I got lucky and bought one for the same price ($499).
My dad bought a similar winchester safe at Sam's Club a couple years ago for $688.
Here's a flyer of the safe. 
http://www.safes4you.com/store/gunsafes/winchester/traditional/winn_tradition_flyer.jpg
If you are in the market and don't want to drop $1,000+ on a safe, this will serve you well, especially for $499.
They are an in-store only purchase, so you won't find it on the costco website. Good luck!


----------



## DixieDog (Mar 8, 2008)

Which Costco did you find that safe at? I have been to the Riverdale and Bountiful Costco and I haven't been able to find it.

Thanks!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the same winchester safe; 24 gun, 2 shelve. bought it at walmart for 540.00


----------

